

Raspberry Pi as a dedicated Bitcoin miner - whalesalad
http://www.geek.com/chips/turn-your-raspberry-pi-into-a-dedicated-bitcoin-mining-machine-1559862/

======
rudedogg
Looks fun but I don't think the ROI on this would be all that great..

